# Bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## expatcat (Jan 8, 2017)

I live in Rongjiang, a county of Guizhou. With a car, about 3 hours away from Guizhou. I am in the old town and currently the only foreign teacher in this town. There are two other foreign teachers in the new town but we don't... whatever.

You see, I suffered extreme culture shock when i arrived and literally starting class on the day I arrived (from Beijing on a train that took 24 hours and another two hours by car to get here) I was tired, overwhelmed and a little more that scared about what I got myself into.

I did reach out to the other two teachers and they came over to introduce themselves. Through the mist of my culture shock I must've offended them because after showing me about two supermarkets to shop at they stopped talking to me and now here I am...

Thinking back there were things that I did do wrong. I was unwilling to go to their apartment (a 30 min bus ride) to the other town where we would have dinner and then take the bus back home by myself at night, Oh did I mention this was the first week I was here. 

They asked me twice and I declined twice because I was stupid enough to be afraid of getting lost on my way back and since i am the only English-speaking person in my town (inside my school, where I live, the English isn't bad if you figure out what they are trying to say as suppose to what they are saying), I can't exactly communicate with anybody.

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent... So now I am even more isolated after being rejected by my fellow foreign teachers and I am BORED!

Travelling outside of my town is not an option because of the language thing. It is hard enough going to the store to buy food, and the alone thing.

I was wondering if anybody knows how to acquire some recreational time-passers in my town. I am looking forward to a long spring-festival-holiday and would like to indulge a little.


----------



## tonyluo (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't your colleagues at that school do some fun sports like basketball, badminton or table tennis...? Or simply ask them to teach you how to play Ma-Jiang. That could help you kill the time.


----------

